
Ask HN: User-Generated Courses Website? - mudil
I need to create a hobby site where non-technical hobbyists can submit and charge for their courses. What do you think is the best way to go about it in terms of technologies, such as Wordpress-based vs white label vs etc? Thanks a bunch!
======
wendelmaques
What’s the details of your project? It’s courses with exams? What type of
content that user can consume: text, audio, video?

